# fish before plants?



## Stefler (Jun 12, 2010)

Hello im new the the forums and new to owning a tank and fish!  i have my tank all set up with some guppies and platties soon to have some oto's.

anyway im looking to get some plants in my tank and ive been reading quite a bit i guess. But does it matter if i add my plants now after i have my fish in? im sure it would have been the best idea to add them first but i didnt think i was going to want live plants.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

It doesn't really matter when you add them. But you need substrate for them, such as 3" or so of gravel. Many people will use some laterite or other substrate, I've always gone for cheap, so I use gravel and or sand from my local gravel pit. You can see from my icon that it works ok. Ferts and proper lights also come in to play. There are many threads here on substrate, ferts, and lighting, so, I'm not going to get carpel tunnel trying to cover the subject. There are many advantages to live plants. They take nitrates out of the water, add O2, and provide micro foods that fry can pick at. They help to make a tank a true enclosed eco system.


----------



## jrdeitner (Feb 7, 2010)

plants do not need a cycled tank, fish do. so if your tank is already cycled, add them both whenever you want.


----------



## Stefler (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks a lot! your tank is really cool looking i just bought a cryptocoryne wendtii 'Mi Oya' looks cool in there and my platy seems to like hanging out in it thanks again


----------

